# Ouch... My Tory Burch Reva's are Killing Me!



## beth001

I am SO heartbroken.   A few weeks ago I ordered the TB Reva's in Gold from a lovely online store, www.cricketsshoes.com, and they came quickly and were packed beautifully.  I took them with me when I traveled to DC 2 weekends ago and wore them most of the day Saturday.  My feet were killing me by mid-afternoon!

I haven't worn them outside since, but when I came home from work today, I put them on thinking I should wear them around the house for awhile to soften them up or stretch them out or whatever.  Well, its been about an hour, and my dogs are in pain!  It feels like the metal medallion is pressing into the top of my foot right at the bottom of my big toe.  Yikes!  These shoes cost almost $200, I love them (would even buy them in another color if they felt good.)  Since I've worn them outside already, they do have some scuff marks on them and I wouldn't dream of returning them.

I wear 8.5's or 9's and these are a 9.  My foot isn't too wide or too narrow.  I don't have bunions.  Shoes usually fit me pretty well.  Help!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Have you tried using small inserts like Foot Petals to keep the shoes from rubbing your feet? That might help.


----------



## rainyjewels

eeeek....im so sorry! thanks for sharing this - im also a 8.5 or 9 and was considering getting the revas in 9....AND i was also thinking, even if they kill me initially im sure they'll get better once i break em in...lol...it sounds like it's just hurting you in one spot? the medallion pressing into your big toe? maybe you can temporarily cover that area with a small bandaid while you continue to "break em in"...? eee....don't hurt yourself too much!


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

I have these same shoes and besides feeling narrow on me I've never had this problem. I would suggest putting something in the shoe between where the medallion is & the part of your toe that hurts. Like a thin "foot petal" or something.


----------



## wannabelyn

new shoes are bound to hurt to a certain extent when you wear them
i always carry lots of band aid with me


----------



## Coldplaylover

I ordered the silver ones and it sounds like I will need to break them in very slowly......thank you for posting your experience.


----------



## Marly

Thanks for your post because I have been considering buying a pair and I'm a 8.5, 9 as well. I've been eyeing the leopard reva flats- but I'm not sure now....:wondering


----------



## anufangava

oh no!  For a $200 shoe, it is not suppose to be a pain to wear.  Maybe wear stockings for several times just to break in the shoes? I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## sputnik

i'm guessing maybe you have a high arch? i have a very arched foot and as a result i have trouble finding shoes with buckles or medallions that don't kill my feet. sometimes they leather will stretch and the pain will stop but unfortunately there's no guarantee... sorry to hear that. it's happened to me before with shoes i absolutely loved...


----------



## lovemybags2

It's not just you! I was in a boutique yesterday where 3 women were ALL saying they are ridiculously painful- one of the women works in the shop amnd was wearing slippers because those shoes were KILLING HER FEET! 

That conversation saved me from buying yet another pair of shoes I won't wear.


----------



## pseub

sputnik said:


> i'm guessing maybe you have a high arch? i have a very arched foot and as a result i have trouble finding shoes with buckles or medallions that don't kill my feet. sometimes they leather will stretch and the pain will stop but unfortunately there's no guarantee... sorry to hear that. it's happened to me before with shoes i absolutely loved...


 
Same here.  A lot of shoes tend to "cut" into the top of my foot, even when they're the right size and width.  It's just a matter of finding which brands/styles will work for you.


----------



## bagshopr

I am very sorry about your painful experience.  Sometimes  a shoe is just not cut right for your foot, and it is always going to be painful.  Have you asked at a shoe repair if they can stetch the top part where it digs into your foot?  
I do want to thank you for posting the Cricket store link, I clicked and found a cute pair of Sigerson Morrision sandals at a super clearance.  I hope they fit as they are not returnable at the clearance price.


----------



## ally24k

hm... very strange. i have 3 pairs of the reva flats that i wear all the time because they are soooo comfy! do you have trouble with other flats?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

i have a pair and i don't have any problems...it funny because i never find flats that dont hurt my feet but for you it might be best to send them back if you can b/c it just might end up in your closet and you never wear them you can use that money to find another pair that will not hurt you


----------



## poppincourt

Im still in the works of breaking my my flats.  They are sooo comfy!!  MOre so then any other flats I have, and I have alot!

Its comfortable for the first 2 hours, but certain part of the shoes hasnt stretched out yet... and thats where it hurts most.

But bandaid usually does the trick!!

Good luck... I hope it will work out for you!


----------



## Coldplaylover

So my silver Revas arrived today and I am wearing them for just an hour each day until they are totally comfortable.....my feet are happiest in Uggs!!  Hope your feet are feeling better.


----------



## Faurecia

It took me about 3 weeks of wearing them pretty consistently to break them in.  All of a sudden one day I realized that they didn't hurt anymore.  Just keep wearing them and you will start loving them.


----------



## beth001

Faurecia said:


> It took me about 3 weeks of wearing them pretty consistently to break them in.  All of a sudden one day I realized that they didn't hurt anymore.  Just keep wearing them and you will start loving them.



THREE WEEKS?   I'll be a cripple by then.  I bought a variety of little foot-protection gels to try.  Just haven't had the moment to stop and take care of it.  I WON'T wear them to work.  I'd be totally miserable!!  Maybe over the weekend I'll "practice" wearing them.


----------



## Stinas

I just got mine in today ...wore them all day didnt hurt at all.  Maybe you got the wrong size?


----------



## beth001

Nah, they're definitely the correct size.  I just think they were too stiff.  Also, perhaps the top of my toe bone is a little larger than normal?  Or a little more sensitive?  I did have to break in my French Sole black patent ballet flats before they were truly comfortable, and this week I wore a pair of brand new Michael Kors sneaker/flats and I realized I was sore in that same spot.  So, today is Saturday and I'm at home, so I popped on the TB Reva's and, surprisingly, they are not as horrendously uncomfortable as they were before.  Maybe after another few in-the-house tries, they'll be soft enough for me to wear to work?  I hope so!


----------



## beth001

Just wanted to post an update...

First, I took a pair of those wooden thingies that you put inside your shoes to hold their shape (what ARE they called?) and SHOVED them deep into the toes of my Reva's.  Left them there for several days.

Then, yesterday, I was at the hair salon and ran into a friend wearing them in silver.  I asked her how they fit, what size she wore, etc. and she let me try hers on.  We both wear an 8.5 or a 9, and hers were a 9.  I was shocked when I tried hers on and they felt soft and cushy!  No pressure, no discomfort at all.

So, I tried mine on this morning and they definitely had more "give" to them than they did before.  I even wore them to work (1/2-day.)  I had to take them off when I came home, but wearing them 1/2 a day is WAY better than having sit in the closet looking lovely.

So... I've come to 2 conclusions:
1.  Some pairs are just softer and looser than others.

2.  You CAN stretch them out somewhat.  Hopefully, mine will continue to loosen up (with or without the help of my friendly neighborhood shoe repair guy.)


----------



## tweetie

Very weird... mine were comfy from the get-go.  No problems.  Glad it's working out better - maybe try some leather conditioner too?


----------



## hlfinn

I have heard that some colors are better than others. i have black and they killed my feet right on the side. i am going to try them with socks around my house for a while and see if that helps.


----------



## Cristina

I had the same problem at first.  My feet are wide, and the Revas really dug into the spot below my big toe.  Wearing them for the first couple of times was extremely uncomfortable.  But they've stretched quite a bit and are now wearable.


----------



## galaxyg

does anybody have issues with them slipping off?  my left foot is fine, but when it comes to my right foot, it is constantly slipping off every 3 minutes of walking!  ahhh...should i consider putting something sticky in the back for it to stay on?


----------



## checkherout

I bought the python's and they are freakin painful and  I walk 3 blocks to work too.  I have a friend that owns a pair too and she said you need to to keep wearing them so they break in eventually.


----------



## beth001

I'm really convinced that some pairs are easier to wear than others.  I finally got to a store that carries them and I tried on every different leather and color they had in my size, and in some cases more than one pair of the same color in the same size!  The "treated" leathers (the metallics, the patent, the pythons) are definitely stiffer.  The other leathers (navy, brown, green, black, red, orange, etc.) tend to be softer, but can even vary from pair to pair.  They are not all sewn the same way!

I was THIS CLOSE to buying a second pair in person (since I can now wear my gold ones for a 1/2-day, but no longer than that),) but I ended up feeling so annoyed and discouraged that I decided I'm not buying any more Tory Burch shoes.  For that kind of price, there should be better quality control.


----------



## shopalot

I've just purchased the silver pair, and they are really comfy on my feet!


----------



## stephb1170

I agree. I tried on a pair in gold in what size I normally wear, 9, and they were too small. I went to the store and got a 9.5, too big. Then I tried silver in a 9 and they were sold out but I tried black,size 9, perfect. So I gave up on the silver, ordered the leopard, when they came in a 9, too small!!! The saleslady was all about padding this and that but for $225 they better fit my damn feet! The medallion also digs into my toes. I just want leopard rounded toe ballet flats so bad and they are really hard to find!!!! So frustrating!!!


----------



## Gerry

You can buy this stuff called "moleskin". Its in any Dr. Scholl's area, like in Wal-Mart. It is soft and has an adhesive on the back. You can put it anywhere in a shoe and even use scissors to cut it into the shape you want. Wonderful stuff. Also, there is a product called "Shoe Stretch" made by Meltonian. Lots of people who make shoe products (polishes,etc) make this product. You spray it on your shoe and then wear the shoe for awhile and it stretches exactly where you need it to. Good luck!!


----------



## pellarin22

Stephb1170 Wow! Thanks for answering my question about Tory Burch, I thought it was my imagination when I tried on a pair and felt that medallin thing digging into my toes too! I have a pair of French Sole flats and they are pretty good. They also have many different styles and colours on their website.


----------



## sumnboutme

they'll break in...my patent ones made me cry from pain once but they're broken in now...


----------



## stgermaine

You might try "Body Glide" which is like a deodorant stick that gives your skin a slippery feel so the leather won't rub. You might also try a shoe stretcher. You can search for one on Amazon. There is also a spray for before stretching (I guess you could use the spray before wearing, too).


----------



## jfhave

I also have a pair that are very painful. So pretty, but not a comfortable flat shoe


----------



## Jujuma

I always have to buy my Tory Burch shoes 1/2 size up and pad them. That said there's nothing worse then a new expensive shoe hurting. I don't know where you bought them but my TB store will send things out for repairs if there's a problem. Maybe that's an option?


----------



## muiji

I wore mine for the first time yesterday. I'm a 6 or 6.5. I ordered 6.5 from online store. It's a little loose but I'd say TTS. The elastic bands at the back push my feet forward, really. I walked in them for about 3-4 hours yesterday. Marks were left on my feet, but they didn't really hurt badly.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I think some colors and material in the Revas are just more comfortable than others.  My black ones were great straight out of the box, but I purchased a pair in the stingray that hurt just to walk around the house.

I used my clothing steamer on them and put them on with socks until they dried and they have been comfy ever since.  I often steam the toe box of shoes and then put the shoe on to help break them in.


----------



## MJDaisy

i wear an 8.5, rarely a 9....should i order the revas in a 9??


----------



## randr21

same thing happened to me and I had to sell them on the bay, and i've never looked back.  thank goodness for lanvin flats.


----------



## loves2shop_nary

my tory reva hurts me badly as well!! i have a metallic silver, tory jelly reva (which is better than the reva with garter), and a reva lurex in gold...the last one is the best i guess because its fabric inside is softer as compared to the classic designs


----------



## SouthernBelle83

I can sympathize with you.  My feet hurt for a month when I wore them to break them in.  I agree with the ones saying that $200.00 shoes shouldn't hurt your feet.  they do at first but once they are broken in good they are beyond comfortable!  Try wearing them around the house instead of houseshoes for a while and wearing socks.  that should help.


----------



## SouthernBelle83

MJDaisy said:


> i wear an 8.5, rarely a 9....should i order the revas in a 9??


 
Order the 8.5, because once they break in/stretch out they will be way too big if you order the bigger between two sizes.


----------



## sarasmom

I've tried several TB shoes in store and they are all sooo uncomfortable! not worth the money to me.


----------



## mellowdee

I've worn mine out 3 times so far.  The first two times were dreadful.  The last time was over this weekend with 7 hours of walking around/shopping/etc.  They are fab once broken in.


----------



## Damier Dreamer

Snowqueen! said:


> I think some colors and material in the Revas are just more comfortable than others.  My black ones were great straight out of the box, but I purchased a pair in the stingray that hurt just to walk around the house.
> 
> I used my clothing steamer on them and put them on with socks until they dried and they have been comfy ever since.  I often steam the toe box of shoes and then put the shoe on to help break them in.


Clothing steamer & socks to stretch out shoes? Genius!!


----------



## MJDaisy

SouthernBelle83 said:


> Order the 8.5, because once they break in/stretch out they will be way too big if you order the bigger between two sizes.




i wish i had seen this. my first pair of TBs are an 8.5. theyre so snug and hurt. I have a 2nd pair in  a 9, much better.


----------



## simpleplan

After wearing Ferragamos for awhile, I'm used to the comfort and asthetic of it, I admit Revas aren't as padded or have any arch support at all, but surprisingly it's comfortable!  I do notice that my gold and dark brown ones have softer leather and are more comfortable than my navy and orange ones.


----------



## alislovespurse

I have the same problem before. When i first wore Reva,the metal medallion is pressing into the top of my big toe. It hurted badly and i stop wearing them for a few days . Then I started wering them again everyday. They are feet-friendly and comfy now,however,at the end of the day i still feel the pressure from the metal medallion on my toe. Anyway, i still love Tory Burch Reva, though it hurted me occasionally. LOL


----------



## kygrljacki

beth001 said:


> I am SO heartbroken.   A few weeks ago I ordered the TB Reva's in Gold from a lovely online store, www.cricketsshoes.com, and they came quickly and were packed beautifully.  I took them with me when I traveled to DC 2 weekends ago and wore them most of the day Saturday.  My feet were killing me by mid-afternoon!
> 
> I haven't worn them outside since, but when I came home from work today, I put them on thinking I should wear them around the house for awhile to soften them up or stretch them out or whatever.  Well, its been about an hour, and my dogs are in pain!  It feels like the metal medallion is pressing into the top of my foot right at the bottom of my big toe.  Yikes!  These shoes cost almost $200, I love them (would even buy them in another color if they felt good.)  Since I've worn them outside already, they do have some scuff marks on them and I wouldn't dream of returning them.
> 
> I wear 8.5's or 9's and these are a 9.  My foot isn't too wide or too narrow.  I don't have bunions.  Shoes usually fit me pretty well.  Help!


I had this very same experience when breaking in my Reva's. It takes forever! You would think for the price they would figure out how to make them a little more comfortable


----------



## Shop.Qwean

Hey Beth001,

I know just how you feel. I bought a pair of TB reva flats and the first day I wore them the hurt my feet so bad that I had to soak my feet that night! My shoe size is an 8, but when I tried these on in the store the were too tight, so I went to the 8.5 which was a little tight, but manageable. LOL, but they will stretch out in time, so don't get discouraged!

You can use a shoe stretcher to speed up the process. 
Also, you could wrap your toes esp. the small toe with cotton bandages. That help me a lot on the first few days of wear.

I hope this helps


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I have 6 or 7 pairs of Revas and after a long day of wear, they all eventually start to dig into my heel.  However, I still love the look and for the most part just grin and take it.  As if a lesson was not yet learned, I also have 2 pairs of sandals, the newst of which I a wearing today and hereby deem the most perfect fitting and comfy of the bunch.  The other pair of sandals fits wierd, but are oh so cute!


----------



## ilovehandbags2

I had the same problem


----------



## affairoftheart

Mine too!  The front part hurt me like hell during my first wear. I specially bought a shoe expander to break in. But after breaking in, the elastic band at the back became loose. Now it kept slipping off every now and then when I walk. I gave up and never wore it again. Sigh.


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

I bought a reva too! And I walked in it for a day! It started to hurt during my day. It went back to the store after


----------



## Wilmaerika

Mine did too.. But not anymore, after some use.


----------



## lilypan

I tried everything and unfortunately I have had them for over a year and nothing has made them feel any better.


----------



## margcl

I have a pair of revas that are the most painful shoes I own. They were my first pair of Tory Burch shoes, so I was reluctant to return them at the time, hoping they'd break in. It's been a year and they still hurt...

On the plus side, I find the Eddie flat super comfortable, and I have a pair of espadrille flats that are very comfy, although I did put an insole in it. I recently got these flip flops though, from Nordstrom, and the footbed is just hard as wood. I just ordered an insole from Amazon, hope they help.


----------



## ladyglen

Mfc

I took a pair a nail scissors and made a tiny cut in the elastic at the back to it so it was not so tight and now they are not as uncomfortable.  They are still so cute looking


----------



## Torybri

mfc103 said:


> I have a pair of revas that are the most painful shoes I own. They were my first pair of Tory Burch shoes, so I was reluctant to return them at the time, hoping they'd break in. It's been a year and they still hurt...
> 
> On the plus side, I find the Eddie flat super comfortable, and I have a pair of espadrille flats that are very comfy, although I did put an insole in it. I recently got these flip flops though, from Nordstrom, and the footbed is just hard as wood. I just ordered an insole from Amazon, hope they help.


I just bought my first pair of Eddies.  They certainly aren't as cute as the Revas but what they lack in cuteness they make up in comfort.  Comfort right out of the box as compared to days/weeks/months or years of breaking in with the Revas.  Who am I kinding, I love them both


----------



## Lilarose

I should have figured out the reason there are seven million Revas for sale is because they're NOT comfortable, but noooooo, I bought anyway.

In defense of TB though, I think that hellish elastic in the heel is the culprit for discomfort in any brand.

This morning I "fixed" my Revas and now they are like wonderfully comfortable bedroom slippers. It's not a pretty fix, but I hated them so much I didn't care if I "killed" them. 

I took a razor blade and made a few cuts inside the shoe in the suede lining and then took a cuticle scissors and cut the elastic. I had to make several cuts because the elastic wasn't sewn uniformly so it wasn't free to cut. Hope that makes sense.

I love them now, but will never buy another pair. It shouldn't be necessary to do this to expensive shoes.


----------



## ladyglen

I did the same and won't buy another


----------

